# Pain from incision site area DX?



## mad_one80 (May 19, 2009)

Is there a DX code for pain from incison site/area or pain from sapheous vein harvest site? there is no infection or notes of complication from the actual surgery/graft but only states that the patient has pain from the site area.


----------



## debaloia (May 20, 2009)

Look at 338.18  I think that may work for the scenario you described.  Good luck.


----------

